# Sangio oak aging



## TikiWine (Jun 11, 2019)

What is the best type of oak for aging sangiovese?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 11, 2019)

I always use a light amount of med toast french oak on mine. 50-60% of a big heavy red.


----------

